# CQHAM.RU

## ur0gt

,    < 1,2   3,5 - 3,8 :

----------


## ur0gt

> ?


    ,        -.

     .
   ,     .

----------


## R0AU

:Smile:              .   -     ,       ,    ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

!
      , , ,   ?
   ,  .  ,   .         .            .            .
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread18782.html ?

----------


## ua5aa

...  !    .
  .....

----------


## ur0gt

> ,    , ....................  ....


.     ,        ()     ( ).       .
 :
  - -0,13 ,   - -0,01,     0,12 .

          :
  - -0,12 ,   - -0,01,   - 0,11 .

,           .    0,01 ,     :Smile: 

         .
     ,              .




> 3.5-4.0     .


, ,  .         ,      .               .

73

----------


## sr-71

- .
...
  40- .
  -:  1/4 
   -V...
...
    160.
...
   ,     ...
_____________

----------


## CADET

, ,   , , 1959.       ,            8,8   4,5      .        .
,         50  16 .
http://cqham.ru/oldradio/ana.htm

           .  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ur0gt

> , ,   , , 1959. ....................  ..


     - ,  .
,     ,    ,   .     .
   IV   .
        :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...vtopic&forum=5
         ,  ,     .      -           :Smile: 
      ,         .           ,       .     ,    ,    . 
 ,       . Ÿ   ,        -    ,       .

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> **    .





> . **  ,    ,





> ,        **  .    0,01 ,





> ,   ,            . * ...*

----------


## CADET

.

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,

----------


## unname

ur0gt
 pls     opri4nick()gmail.  com
   ,

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,   .   -  .     ,   .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,   .   -  .     ,   .


 ?     .       ,       -     -.     .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

IV, !   100 ,   90,   .  -      .   ,   ,      ,   .    .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> .
>      IV,             ,         .
> 73


 "".      1.4  2.1        90 ,       . ,               ,  , -,     . 

CM
CE
GW 1 47 0 0 10.0704 0 -14.2417 -4.1713 0.001
GW 2 47 1.5 0 10.0704 1.5 14.2417 -4.1713 0.001
GW 3 39 1.5 0 10.0704 1.5 -12.2052 -2.1348 0.001
GW 4 3 0 0 10.0704 1.5 0 10.0704 0.001
GW 5 39 0 0 10.0704 0 12.2052 -2.1348 0.001
GM 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 5 0
GE 0
GN 2 0 0 0 13 0.005 0 0 0 0
FR 0 51 0 0 3.5 0.01 0 0 0 0
EX 0 4 2 0 1 0 0 0 0 0
RP 0 1 1 1000 90 0 -1 1
EN

----------


## unname

ur0gt

----------


## ur0gt

*unname*
.    : master@kahovka.net
     ,    

73

----------


## vadim_d

> 3 .


,   antenneX     ,  Alois Krischke DJ0TR (   Rothammel Antennenbuch)    -   .           :Very Happy:   (    ).

----------


## ur0gt

.
 ,          .
          100%!

73

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,   .       .     ,   .        .       ,    ,    - ,      . ,       ,   -    ,   . ,     ,      ,     .          - .   ,  ,    ,

----------


## ur0gt

> ,   .


    ,       ,    .    ,  -   ,  .
  ,     .             .     ,      .

 40-         .
  20          ,       ....       ,    -   ,     . ,        ,         .
                 ,      .
        ,        .          .

           ,    .  ,   UR4III        ,      .

- ,      ,   , .
      ,   ,    .    , ,     .   .
 ,   ,     .    "" .   :Smile: 

73

----------


## ur0gt

,     :
  ,  ,     .
      .

73

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,  ,  .    ?    . ,   ,     ,      ,   .   ,    ,  ,         ,  ,   .
         , ..   . , ,    ,  ?

----------


## UA9TC

> *ur0gt*
> 
>  ,  :    .
>   ,       ,    !


  :Smile:  
  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  .  .


   .    31 , 17:52

----------


## Amw

> , ,    <1.5, ,  .     80,    4  ...


.      ,     ,    .



> -       ,    ""  ""...


    .   .



> =5     ,    .


  , ,  .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

UA6LGO.    ,    .     ,    , ..  ,  .      ,  .     ,            X.      .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

, UR0GT,    ,      .
       .    ,      ,    .      .       ,   .     .
   ,           , (   ),        . ,   -  . ,  ,    ,         180 ., ..     (  -  ). ,         ,              .    ,        .  ,  .

----------


## Gun

.   ...      80 . ,   ,   .               .     ,     ,   .    ..   ,    ..    ,    ,    2,        .      ,      1  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

,       3.75-4.2 ...  :Crazy:

----------


## Amw

> *Amw*
> ,   ,     .
>    ?
>  ,      ...


  , , ,      .  :Very Happy:           .
   -,         50+j0.          .      ,        .      ,   .

----------


## Set-up

,     ?

----------


## Amw

> ,     ?


,    ,    ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

> *Amw*
> ,  , ,  ,      .
>             ,   .
> 
> 73


,      ,   - .

----------


## ur0gt

*Gun*
         .
        (    ). 
         .   ,        -    .

73

----------


## Dimon

40  80 , ,  .

----------


## ur0gt

> , L.B. Cebik    ,    Dual-Element Wideband Dipole (DEWD),   ,  ,   -   DEWD  "dude".     http://www.cebik.com/trans/ant-design.html ,             http://www.cebik.com/download/ant-design.xls ( F)


 .

  "dude" ,  .          ,   .       :Smile:  

73

----------


## Nick UA3TW

14 .   =2 : 6450 - 7600.     6900,  =1.5.     =2  6900-7360. ..    2.5.    ,     .
   , ,  .  ,    . UR0GT, .    , ..  ,  ,  .   , . 1.8-2.0.  - 5.      40  -   90   .    -   62.   , 9.3  10.7.    ,           - 96.  .  IV 90 .  .   12,  .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,          .     , ,    ,    ,   .   - ,      ,   ,       ,      ,   - .

----------

ua3g

----------


## CADET

..."   ,           !"
 .

 :Smile:

----------


## Nick UA3TW

, ,    , ..    ,   .     180 ,    ,   0.8.  .

    1.     0.16       19.8        0       0.16         2.66       0
    2.      0           19.8        0        0          - 2.66       0
    3.      0          -19.8        0        0           -2.66       0
    4.     0.16       -19.8       0       0.16         2.66        0
    5.     0.16        2.66       0        0.16          0        -42.1
    6.       0          -2.66       0        0              0        -42.1
    7.     0.16           0      -42.1      0              0        -42.1

----------


## ur0gt

> ,     .


     .       3,5 - 4  .
   .    60    20,6    74     2    18,04       .

      ,       .

 ,    3,5 - 4    1.45,    -     .

73

----------


## Alex UT4EK

160-80

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,  .  ,    ,         100 % ,  ,     . ,   *Terry*          .

.
*AMW*         80 .  DEWD ,   ,   .

.



> ,  UR0GT  .


    ,   .        ,         .      2,5       .     ? ! 
        .    



> . 
>  ,             . 
>            100%!


.



> Guna,       ( , )       . 
>      .


 *Terry*!
      .         ,   . ,      GP,        ,         ,   ?          DEWD?

   .  -  ,              .    ,   .     ,     ,     ,    ,   .     !

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*Terry*
       .    ?

----------


## ur0gt

> , ,    , ..    , ....................  ...........


Nick.     .
  .

73

----------


## Gun

?           .     QSO c     .    .

----------


## Gun

.        ....

----------


## Nick UA3TW

GUN.     6 ,  14:20.

----------


## Nick UA3TW

TEST      ,     ,       ,            .          ( ,  ,        ).
     ,             ,  . ,      ,      ,     -    ,     ,   ,   -   .     ,  . , ,      , ..    ,             .         .          120 .     ,     120 .     .    45 .    0 .      7 .   ,   ,    ,   L  C       ,   ,       -    .

----------


## RZ6FE

.

----------


## UA9TC

*CADET*




> CADET
> 
> *ur0gt*
> 
>  ,  :    .
>   ,       ,    !  
> 
> 
>   
>   .


...   :Super:  
 :Smile:

----------


## ur0gt

> ,    .   ,            ?
> ,        ,      ,    UR0GT    .


   UA9TC !

  .         180     .  ,       .           .

73

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,        UR0GT    .  ,     ,    .    , ..          .      ,   HB9CV .        ,    ,     .       .      ,  ,   ,   Vlad,      ,    .  ,    ,   .    ,  ,    ,  ,       .  ,       ,   :      ,   ,   VS1AA. 
                  73! Nick

----------


## ur0gt

,      LPDA  DEWD.
 ,      -     .

73

----------

. .     ,      ,       . ,      ?

----------


## ur0gt

> -    ,      -     .


     !
             ,    :

  , ,        .

     DEWD          80  90 .      ,              0,1 .
  KLM       ,        .  ,            .    ,   . 




> http://forum.membrana.ru/forum/scite...3283827&page=0


     ....  ....    .     .

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> P.S.    UR0GT,    , ,       , ,


 .   ,   ,      UR0GT   .

-,     .     ,   .       .      .        .
    .   ,     . 
 ,     .
http://www.radiomaster.ru/shemi/antenna/logo_an.php

    , d1=0  l2     ,   l1.
 .  .   ,            ,   .
.
         .         . ,        l1  l2, ,            .      ,    .         .
      ,   ( ),    ( ),     .     ,  ,     **, -   .
!




> *          ,    .*   ,    ,    45,  .         ,    ,   .      ,    ,       90 ,  +45  -45            ,    1.4  .


           .           .       .          .  ,       ,        ()  90˚.             90˚!!!
            90˚!
 ,                   .     ,   .  .
 ,                ** .    ,     .      . 

   ,    .        .
   ,   .         ,   , ..   .        ! 
(.  ..    .  2, .175)
 ,   ,    ,   .             .
 ,      R1,           R2,  .  R   .
 ,      ?
,          ,  **!
        .

*Nik!*
 .    .  ,    -     -    ,     R   .
?

----------


## ur0gt

* RZ6FE*
,  , ,  ,       .
 UR4III     .. -        .

  ,      7-   8- ,  ,   ,    ,    .

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> !





> KLM       ,        .  ,            .    ,   .


http://www.qrx.narod.ru/book/ant/2.htm
              10-30 ,    . ,     , .

----------


## ur0gt

> 10-30 ,    . ,     , .


, ,  .
 ,        ,        !
  ,      ?
          .

----------


## Amw

> ..., ,    ,       ...


  ,    ,        ? ,        "  "         ?   ,    ,       .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

.       .     .     . 73!

----------


## Nick UA3TW

Vlad!  ,    ua3tw@rambler.ru    .

----------


## ur0gt

*Gun*
      ,           ,     .      ,    .
,      . ,       .

        . ,  ,   .    ,          ,       1  1.
      ,           ,    ,  ,     .        -       .

      10 - 15  .           .     .       .

   5 .   ,        .

 , ,    ,            ,    .   ,    . , ?  :Smile: 

73

----------


## ur0gt

,   80-   .
DEWD       .

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   !


,  .         ,    ,     . ,   ,  ,     ,    .   .

     ,   ,      ,      R.    ,   R    0.
      R,          90˚  ,   R . ..      R .  ,          90˚      λ/4.
  UR0GT  . ,           ,           90˚. 
   ,      ,    .                 .          90˚      ,     .      ,      ,       λ/4.
  :        ,      f*λ = 300,         ,    90˚.

      , , ,         .
         .       .   ,     ,        .      .

*UA9TC*!
  .     .   ,           ** ,    ,  . 
                    ?

      .  ,     ?
           . ..    .        R,   -          .

     .   ,     .
73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

,    充.  :Super:   :Super:   :Super: 

* , UR0GT,     !!!* 




> ,  .         ,    ,     .


 .        . 




> ,   ,  ,     ,    .


  . ,     ,  ,     ** ,         .




> ,   ,      ,      R.    ,  R    0.


    .    , .   ,   -    ,      .       ,   .   ,          .      ,      ,     , -   .

      ,     ,  ,          ,    .  ** ,      ,  ,           .  .   ,   .  ,    (    )          ,            . 




> , , ,         . 
>          .       .   ,     ,        .      .


  ,           . 

    .   ,    .    .  ,      .         ,             .       -  .

   ,   ,          .   ,       **,  ,        ,      ,      ,   .    .   , ,  ,      .

73! , 8.

----------


## ur0gt

DL2KQ: 
http://www.qslnet.de/member/dl2kq/frm/
  ,        .

          .    ,   ,      ,         :

*    (, ,    ,    ).    .
   1.        ,   :
      1.1.       .  ,          , ""        , ..   .
      1.2.   ,   ,  ,   , ""  ,     .
   ,     ( .  . 5.2.1 3-  "   ",    ).

   2.    ,    ,    ( ).
     2.1.     -    (   -).  ,    .      (  ).    .   ,     . ..     90  ()  90 - 180 = - 90 , .. . 
,          ""     ,  , ""     .
      2.2.   ,    ,    .   .    ,    ,        ,      .
____________________  ____________________
       ( ,  ,   ) .
   A.    (    ),    .        . ..     ,     ,      .      .      .
   B.   , ,     ,     .             
   C.    , ,   ,    .    .  ,     : "  ,   ".      ,    . ,     . A.
   D.     (, ,  , , UR0GT) - -   .      :      (    , ..      - ).     ,    - .*

,  DEWD           .
        ,   ,     .

73

----------


## R0AU

> RU0AU
> 
> ..........        ,   5    ?  ,    ,   
> 
> 
>      .


.    -  ?

----------


## RZ6FE

Gun!    -      .   :  :   :Crazy:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

!
       .       .        80            100 .   -   ,  ,   .       ,            -       R     .
   ,          90˚.  ,   .         .
1.  ,       λ/4.     .       80- ,       15˚.
2.         90˚.   .
 ,            .
 ,  ,   ,  . 
 ,     ,   . ?
      ,      .     .     ,     ,       90˚  .           ,    ,       90˚. , , 135˚.      .     90˚        .    180˚       R.
         ,         .              .        R      R .
     ,    ,   R ..
     ,         ,        λ/4   R    .
,    ,      ,       .
,        - .  ?   ,          90˚?            .
 ,       .  ,      .                   DEWD   ?
   ,         ,      ,     .          .
73!   , .

----------


## SIR

> ,          90˚.  ,   .         .
> 1.  ,       λ/4.     .       80- ,       15˚.
> 2.         90˚.   .
>  ,    .


   ,     ?    ,       ?
  ,    9-,               ,  ?

  .          ? 
DL2KQ        :      DEWD       .   ,    ,         ,    .
    ,  .
    ,       .

----------


## UA9TC

> * RZ6FE*
> 
>    UR4III    ? 
> 
> 73


  :Smile:

----------


## ur0gt

> 


     .

*..*  :Crazy:

----------


## RZ6FE

(!)    :Super:  [/b]

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     ?   ,       ? 
>  ,    9-,               ,  ?


 ,  ,   ,  ,    ,  ,    L, C  R.        ,    .  ,       L, C  R,  **  L  C    *    90˚*.     L  C   .    R,      .
        ,       ,   .     .       ,    , ,  . ,        ?
,  ?
      ?

,     . ,      .             ,    ? 
   ,  DEWD           .                ?

*     ,*         90˚.     90˚?
,    

    ,    .    ,    .     ,      .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Vlad UR 4 III[/b]]  **       .


    ,    ,      .
,      ,   .    - ** .        ,   .

** **,       ,   ,       .  :Super: 

        ,  ,       , ,      ( -   ,       .)        .  ,     .            (   )     ,    . 

     .           ,        .   ,  ,    .              ,              ,  .

  ,  .        .             . 

  .      ?
1. .
2.  , ..  ( ).

 , ,   ,       ,  ,   .

        ,   .

       .

    ,     -,      ,      .    .      ,    -  .

  ,               .     ,        .      . ,         ,     .

          ,         .   ,       .   . ,     ,      .

                        ,       ,        .             ,     ,     ,    ,    ,         ,      . 

   -        ,    ,         .  . 




> Vlad UR 4 III[/b]] 1.  ,       λ/4.     .       80- ,       15˚. 
> 2.        90˚.   . 
>  ,            . 
>  ,  ,   ,  . 
>  ,     ,   . ? 
>       ,      .     .     ,     ,      90˚  .           ,    ,       90˚. , , 135˚.      .    90˚        .    180˚       R. 
>          ,         .              .       R      R . 
>      ,    ,   R .. 
>      ,         ,       λ/4   R    . ,        - .  ?   ,          90˚?


       ,    ,          ,     .




> Vlad UR 4 III[/b]]  ,       .  ,      .                  DEWD   ?


    .  10000 ,     .  ,    DEWD,         ,          ,     .




> Vlad UR 4 III[/b]]    ,         ,      ,     .          . 
> 73!   , .


    ,   ,   .   .  .

73! , 8.

----------


## Amw

*Vlad UR 4 III
...         ,         ...*
  ,      ,     "" .
,             "  ",      .
  -    -    . 

*   ,         ,      ,     ...
...  .    ,    .     ,      .*
      .    .     .     "    "?      ... 
      -  .

*Serge A. Pasko
    ,     -,      ,      .*
        -  .  ,           .
             "" , ""        ,        "-",        ,  MMANA     .        ,  *Vlad UR 4 III* *Gun*,     XXI  "   ".

----------


## CADET

DEWD           . ,           .       , ,   ,     .
,    18,1  24,9      ,      .

73!

----------


## RZ6FE

UR0GT  -    .
           .
         .
  UR0GT. 73!

----------


## RZ6FE

, !       ? 73!

----------


## UA9TC

!
        .

----------


## sr-71

...
  "Broadband 80m_2"  2  5   .
 Z = 3,591 -j 26.552
   ...  200 || - j 27.

----------


## ur0gt

UR0GT-match.
     4     Hz         .      ,     .

     ,    UROGTmatch    ,     ,    DEWD.

             ,   DEWD     .

        80   UR0GT-match:

----------


## UA9TC

> ,   DEWD     .
> 
>         80   UR0GT-match:


      .
    ?

----------


## Nick UA3TW

.     DEWD   .        .         ,    .     .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

-      ,   - .

----------


## ur0gt

> .


      ,    MMANA  .
  (     )    .
     MMANA   " ". ,    .         ,      .

P.S.        *.gif*       10  .

73

----------


## ur0gt

*Nick* 
 : 
1. . 2. . 3.   . 4.    .
     .         (          ).

73

----------


## Gene

-       LB Cebik
.        .
       Rossa, W1HBQ
  AC6V   Home Brew ant, 80m.          2008, .    :

http://home.comcast.net/~ross_anderson/80Wire.htm  ??

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> AC6V ,   ,  ,            antenneX          .


  ,    "The top wire is 677.5 inches long"  !
   "Wire Antenna for 75 and 80 Meters" -  !
 "5 ham bands in the 14-30 MHz region"   :
"A Pyramidal Antenna for 14-30 MHz"

 !     http://home.comcast.net/~ross_anderson/80Wire.htm
http://home.comcast.net/~ross_anderson/Pyramid.htm
      - 8 .
  ,   AC6V    ,   . 
     , ,  .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

UA4RZ. ,    ,  .    .    ?   , ,  ,       ,    G, F/B, SWR  . ,    . ,     ,       .  ,     .
                  73!    !

----------


## ur0gt

> ,    "The top wire is 677.5 inches long" -  !
>    "Wire Antenna for 75 and 80 Meters" -  !
>  "5 ham bands in the 14-30 MHz region" -   :
> "A Pyramidal Antenna for 14-30 MHz"
> 
>  !     http://home.comcast.net/~ross_anderson/80Wire.htm
> http://home.comcast.net/~ross_anderson/Pyramid.htm
>        - 8 .
>   ,   AC6V    ,   . 
>      , ,  .


 ,   ,   .

          ,    .         :Smile: 

73

----------


## RV3DSF

> ur0gt
> 
>    ,   80-   .
> DEWD       .
> 
> 73 
> 
> 
> =
> ...


       !!!
    ,     ,      ...    .     1,8   . ,  ,     .     UR0GT,    .

73!

----------


## ur0gt

> W1HBQ,       . ,  ,     ,     ,      (  )   ,      .


.           "A Pyramidal Antenna for 14-30 MHz" ,       8  2008 .    .

      DEWD,     :Smile: 

73

----------


## Gene

> [
>       DEWD,    
> 
> 73


   -   .      :Laughing:  
 -           .

----------


## RV3DSF

> RV3DSF
> 
>     ,     ,      ...
> 
> 
>      .
>         .
>       DEWD   IV Nick UA3TW.
>       .  ,   ,   .
> ...


 ! ,    .        DL2KQ.        ,       .  ,  ,  ,             .        ,           .    ,        ,      -.

,     ,         ?

73!

----------


## RV3DSF

> .
>        .


    ?

73!

----------


## ur0gt

> .       ..


,  ,  ,     .
   :

----------


## RV3DSF

> .


, !   :Crazy:  , ,    ,    .       . ()

73!

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> , ,  .


    .

----------


## vadim_d

> DEWD,


,   :  ,      .       antenneX,       .    antenneX     DEWD,     Antenna Modeling,    ,   Feature Articles -      :Sad:

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   **,   DEWD


  ,   -     antenneX,         :Very Happy:

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,    ,    .      UR0GT  80     ,      ,  . ( RZ3TZZ)

----------


## Nick UA3TW

40  ,  -  ( ).     ,   ,     ,     .            ,     ,   ,   UR0GT. ,          .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

NAVAL.       .

----------


## RA6FOO

: " UR0GT   "  (slop - )

        NEC. 
           , 
     3,5...3,8   .
     .   ,   ,   
 40  -  .    ,       
          . 
,     ,   , ,   ,   
         .

----------


## RA6FOO

,     ,    .

----------


## RA6FOO

,     .   ,    ,
       , (   3,5  3,75   2,5,  2,0),
      " "       dewd  
 ,     .     .

----------


## RA6FOO

,   
    . .    
    MMANA   NEC  RLC.  
   ,    .    
 ,    ,     .  
  .  ( .2 . 165) ,   
       .     
" "   .     , ,  
   .   ,   
 , .

----------


## RA6FOO

> ,        .


  - .          30...10   
        2       ( 
), .. - .        , 
  ,   UA3TW    dewd  . 
Peter Pychtin    : "    ( DX-Speciak)
        ( ),       
,     ,      ... "

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

...    ?...     !!..   .  :Crazy:     !...  ,    :Laughing: ..  480...     200...    !!... !

----------


## ve3kf

> NEC   10  7 .


    ,          7   10 ?                .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3...4 .


      3-4 ? ,     ,     ,    , ?   :Crazy:   :Very Happy:  
  3-4      ,      .       ,   .       .

----------


## UA9TC

> 59,      98  .
> 73


  UR0GT  
       61    ...

----------


## ve3kf

> .. (     )    ,


,    ..    8-20        ,       . .

----------


## RA6FOO

to *****:  ,       . ,   
-  .        ,

  3...4    2828          24 .
    2..3  .     .. 
 "", . V  .., , c       
. DEWD -   :  -   3,5...3,75  
  1,5 ,   -  10...15     4 . 

to UA3TW: ,   ,       .
    UR0GT        
  .  ,       . ,
DEWD         20...40%   
,  .      DEWD   .V  
 10      (   16 )      
  NEC   .
      6...13   ,    .

.           
    .

----------


## RA6FOO

***** *...  Inv. L.,       ...* 
 .  ,       , 
  .     3,5    5 .    
,         .  
  ,    ,    4015,  ,
   ( )       2...3 .

----------


## RA6FOO

RA6FOO: ,       ,   
.   
*****: **  
   .    MMANA  NEC2? 
   ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## UA9TC

UR0GT
 MMANA  NEC2

----------


## ve3kf

> MMANA  NEC2?


,  .       .         .            ,      .       ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?  .   MMANA.


,    ,    .    ?

----------


## UA9TC



----------


## UA9TC

105  .  NEC2   70   .   ?

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,      !

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,    ,  12  10 -                 ,   .   12-10.

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,    .      28.0 - 28.6,      WW    28.8  :Smile:

----------


## Serg

> ,     ...


   24.9     ...     ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      7-   8- ,  ,   ,    ,    .


  ...     ,       ,         ...

----------


## Serg

*rw4hfn*,
,          24-29  ( . )?      -  .    ,         ...      10       ,    . ?

----------


## Serg

> " "..


      2   .
  24.9    ,       .       27.0...29.7 ( 24.9...28.6 -  )     ,     .

----------


## rw4hfn

...   . 

  -   .  .     -  266.

----------

RZ6FE

----------

Nick UA3TW, rw4hfn, Serg

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,         .

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,


               -  :  
   ""   27,2:
                 "" :  
               -  : ?
  -    :

----------

NiKholya

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,      .


   , , -        ?    ,      "" (, ,  )?



> ?


     ?!    ,   ,  -   :
       ,   ?! , Amw, III  FOO   -      ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> .


 .    -  ,  ... ? 



> 


  ?  ::::    ?

*  35 ():*




> 24.9...29.6      1.5


...    ...  29.5   2.

----------

Serg

----------


## RZ6FE

> 50    ?


   -  .  50   .



> ,     .  (  )        ,    1-2  .


... 1-2 ...          ,        -   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> .          1.1   0       .


,          -   ...     .



> ,                R  50  .


  ,    -        27,2  (,    ),   :      -   ,  .

----------


## RZ6FE

> QRZ.COM


   ,                 ,   UR0GT  antentop...

----------

